# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Lots of ancient city maps

## Gandwarf

I did a search and I think noone has linked this website yet. When I found it I got the feeling I hit the motherlode. This website has at least dozens of ancient city maps from all over the world. Looks like hundreds though:

http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il

Some examples:
http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/br...rg_III_2_b.jpg
http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/ge...50_trier_b.jpg
http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/ge...hannover_b.jpg
http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/sw..._II_36_4_b.jpg

This is giving me lots of inspiration!

----------


## NeonKnight

Good work!

----------


## Gandwarf

Oh and RobA... check out the Dutch city maps. Canals all over the place, it's beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

It's been mentioned in passing but to my knowledge not linked...and yer right, that's a great find.  Snagged some for future reference.

----------


## RobA

mmmmmm canals.

-Rob A>

----------


## ravells

And the resolution is fantastic too...great find! I'll put it on the sticky too.

----------


## woekan

Great find! I'd love to see some of those styles in fantasy cartography

----------


## Gandwarf

LOL, I wasn't really the first to find this site:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=3525

Neonknight beat me to it  :Smile: 
Ah well... sorry for the double thread. I did a search, but couldn't find the URL.

I find it funny Neonknight was also the first to compliment me with this "find".

----------


## pozinho

Hi! I'm new in the forum.

In my first post i would like to give you a link to an old Spanish Atlas (_"Imágenes de un Imperio Perdido. El Atlas del Marqués de Heliche"_, Images of a lost world. Marquis of Heliche's Atlas) There are lots of old city maps, from the Spanish dominios in XVI-XVII in (The Netherlands, Italy, Spain and America)

It quite big (496 MB, .zip file)

This are the links to the blog where I found it, the links are at the end of the post
http://4gatos.es/editorial/atlas-del...es-de-heliche/

this is the link to the atlas:
http://www.4gatos.es/Heliche/Atlas%20Heliche.zip

Bye, and enjoy the maps!

----------


## Redrobes

Gandwarf: thats some amazing site there - I too must have missed Neons link to it. Maybe it was the reference to the MotherLoad that peaked my interest but your right there are hundreds of high res old maps in there. Amazing and probably the best source out there.

Pozinho: Thats an interesting link too which I will look into as well. Welcome btw, post an intro and you can put yourself on the members location map too - link in my sig.

I repped both of you and tried Neon too but it seems that Neons been doing some other repworthy work recently.

----------


## Elena

Those are fantastic and inspiring. Thank you for sharing!  :Smile:

----------

